
CppCon 2018: Kate Gregory “Simplicity: Not Just for Beginners” - starbugs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Ak6xtVXno
======
jjuhl
This is excellent. Well worth watching. Lots of great advice.

------
stackmad
More people should see this!

